# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  A Tall Shed Story from My Shed Supplier

## Damon_11

Hi All Shed Lovers, 
I thought I would share with you a tall story from a Perth Kit supplier- I have been doing the investigations around the suppliers and selected a pre fabricated 6 x 3 x 2.4 shed and a 3.1 x 1.2 x 2.2 storage locker Colourbond Classic Creme from a brand as advertised in the Sunday Times / West Australian.  Price good at under $2K and upon inspection at their premises was solid and adequate for my job. 
Ordered it 6 weeks ago with a promise of a three week turnaround, OK happy with that.  Called after 4 weeks, young bird on the desk was pretty cagey, said she would look into it, no reply, 5th week called again, said she would check with boss.   
6th Week and the story comes out.  "Really sorry about this, but the installers rolled the trailer last week with some of 6 x 3 in Creme and lost all the load.  The persons due to have theirs installed that day jumped up the queue and now we do not have enough material for yours, sorry"  "We aren't ordering any kit for at least 3 months while they reconfigure the factory for fencing" so that's it, no shed, nothing, zip!!!!!!!!   :No:  "Sorry"  "We have plenty of green ones " was the consolation prize....Never mind that I ordered cream and live in the Classic Cream Capital of the world (Perth). 
I never blow my stack (being an IT project manager you cannot), but though what a load of tripe, seriously is this the best they could come up with.  I'm glad at least I did not put down any $ deposit and I'll definitely take my business elsewhere. 
And then that leaves me back to square one.  Need a kit build 6 x 3 x 2.4 workshop that won't break the bank.  Every $ saved goes toward the tools.... 
Please feel free to trump me with your tall stories and / or reccomendmend a descent supplier of kits that are not going to sting me >3.5K !!! 
Cheers........DC   :Biggrin:

----------


## Stuart

Don't buy Spanbilt.
Piece of s..t, sold by Bunnies. 
1/2 mine blew down one windy day (6x3m, cost around $900 (a few years ago now).
Contacted the company who were not in the slightest bit interested.  Gave some stats about storm ratings etc, which suggested that the weather I had experienced should have been well within the shed's capabilities.  But they were not interested in any sort of warranty claim.  I didn't even want my money back, just wanted the few panels that had been bent beyond use replaced.

----------


## David L

Damon think your self fortunate you had not paid any deposit. At least you are free to have another look, small consolation I know.

----------


## Krazee

Maybe you should catch one of these and just point it in the direction of the shed co! :Biggrin:  http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ad.php?t=53116

----------


## smitthhyy

> Hi All Shed Lovers, 
> .... 6 x 3 x 2.4 shed ....
> Cheers........DC

  That's a real low act.  
But as your looking again, consider higher walls. I was really supprised when I ordered my 9 x 6 with 2.7 walls and then out of pure interest asked how much more for 3m walls. When the guy said $125 it became a no brainer. To be able to stand things on end in your shed enables so much more room, it's well worth the spend (note I agree, spend on tools but lets face it, you also needs space.)

----------


## Ekim

Which Perth kit supplier did you contact?  
Mike

----------


## bitingmidge

> 1/2 mine blew down one windy day (6x3m, cost around $900 (a few years ago now).
> Contacted the company who were not in the slightest bit interested.  Gave some stats about storm ratings etc, which suggested that the weather I had experienced should have been well within the shed's capabilities.

  I read a note from the Queensland Building Services Authority a month or two ago which was a bit of a salutory warning. 
In short it appears that the supplier of a kit shed has no liability for its structural integrity, at least in terms of the Building Code.  :Eek:    ALL the responsibility for it's structure falls on the erector. 
This seems to mean, if you do it yourself, and the design is inadequate, you will have a bit of a problem getting compensation.  On the other hand, if some one erects it for you, legally they become responsible..  (Qld advice only!) 
Cheers, 
P

----------


## journeyman Mick

> I read a note from the Queensland Building Services Authority a month or two ago which was a bit of a salutory warning. 
> In short it appears that the supplier of a kit shed has no liability for its structural integrity, at least in terms of the Building Code.    ALL the responsibility for it's structure falls on the erector. 
> This seems to mean, if you do it yourself, and the design is inadequate, you will have a bit of a problem getting compensation.  On the other hand, if some one erects it for you, legally they become responsible..  (Qld advice only!) 
> Cheers, 
> P

  I read this also, and it seems pretty crazy. If I erect a shed for someone (and I've got absolutely no plans on doing any, thank you very much) and I do it right, but the thing blows away in a cyclone because it's under-engineered then I'm liable for it?  :Confused:   :Eek:   I know that locall there was a three way legal bunfight happening (or was it four way?) as a large shade/shed structure at one of the bowls clubs collapsed during construction. The bowls club was suing the bulder for loss of income, the insurance wouldn't pay up, and the builder and the designer were each pointing their finger at the other. It must have finally been resolved as I read the other day that work had recommenced.  
I know who won: 
The lawyers :Doh:   
Mick

----------


## Ekim

In Perth, Stratco is a major supplier of garden sheds. They will deliver and erect the shed but they will not fix it to the slab (they will supply all the fiittings, including the dynabolts). Fixing to the slab is your problem. If the shed blows over in a storm, it's your fault. 
Mike

----------


## Damon_11

> Which Perth kit supplier did you contact?

  Hey Mike, I'll leave the rotten sods unnamed, but starts with T&.... 
My buddy next door also had a poor rap for Shedco which was disappointing as they look good, but believe thin on metal and short on essentials like teks. 
Anyhow, my investigation continues.  Other neighbour thinks Shedman products are good for the price. 
Cheers.......DC

----------


## mnorman007

I have also had good reports about Shedman & thats where my MIL got hers from & it was a very reasonable price/quality. Let us know how you go on as I'm looking for one a similar size/price.
M

----------


## boban

> I know who won: 
> The lawyers  
> Mick

  Yee ha  :Biggrin:  
Seriously, I would have thought that the engineer who specified the shed could be liable in negligence or contract in any state.  The builder, if building to specs, would not generally be negligent but could be liable in contract if they are doing a supply and erect.  It's all a question of what the facts are in each particular circumstance. 
Based on my shed building experience, the supplier supplied the materials, design and engineering details.  They also provide an erection service.  I think that is the norm for most suppliers to do the lot and make money on every stage.  I cant see how they could possibly escape liability if they ultimately design the shed and it is erected correctly.  Is is possible that they haven't distinguished between supplier and builder? 
If I use this example, then the builder is on the hook.  I approach ACME Builders and say I wanna big shed.  They say no probs, that'll be 20 grand.  I pay, they build.  There, my contract is only with the builder and he is my first port of call if the design is not up to scratch.  Negligence is also a possibility against a third party but I not going to go on about tort law here.   
But as I said above, it all depends....

----------


## journeyman Mick

I'm really not up on what happened, all I know is that it took well over a year to get it sorted. So, yeah the lawyers won.  :Rolleyes:   
Mick

----------


## Ekim

About two years ago, I looked at garden sheds from various suppliers including the Shedman. Two issues with the Shedman: firstly, I'm over 1.8m tall and as I moved to the side of the shed, I banged my head against the roof; secondly, the metal around the latch was very flimsy. You could break it apart with a bread knife (maybe this has been strengthened). 
In case, you are wondering I didn't buy any shed (a large unexpected expense chewed up my shed budget). As a general comment, the sheds from Stratco were structurally the best but are relatively expensive (and the side walls are high enough so that I don't bang my head against the roof). 
Finally, some of the cheaper sheds have a sliding door(s) as a standard fitting but some suppliers do offer proper doors as an option (= more money). Avoid the sliding doors because they could become difficult to open as the runners accumulate dirt and grit.  
Regards, 
Mike

----------


## Wild Dingo

I got mine from Shedco a year back (is that really all its been??? strewth seems longer somehow) and its a shed... but a peice of crap shed... but its a shed... keeps the sun out at least doesnt keep the rain out and needed some serious additional C beams installed to keep the roof up... but its a shed 
I had a good experience with Aussie Outdoor mob when I had a 6x6 garage installed in Mandurah a few years back... cost a tad more and I had to find my own concreter but they erected it no worries... only issue I had with it was the sliding doors didnt fit and water came in until I put some rubber seals around them and a mess of silicone under them... but for a shed it was solid and well put together. 
Shedco's one I have at present is 6x9 and NOTHING FIT... not a bloody thing... the metal is thin as a cigarette paper and the joiners at the roof pitch arent worth snot... they are tied to that other mob whos name I cant think of at present but they both advertise in the Quokka appearing to compete but I know my reciept order sheet has both their names on the bottom of it 
I think the price is whats gonna undo you if you want anything with some meat in it 
The Shedco one they wouldnt erect or even nominate anyone to erect it... it was delivered that was it what I did with it from there was up to me and their plans were absolutely worthless! 
Check the companies out and what theyre offering try to get one with girders in the roof area remember triangles ADD strength! so the more sections they have in the roof structure the more strength up there... dont be fooled into thinking cause its wide open its better ITS NOT get one with a roof structure not just two beams meeting with a small triangle peice to join them together!... for mine I NEEDED to make a 100+ klick race to get hold of some DECENT C channel to hold the sodding thing up! Seriously the roof sagged in the middle  :Annoyed:   
My next one shall be 2 x 40ft sea tainers with a 20ft at the back and a STEEL girder truss roof frame!!  :2thumbsup:  DAMN THE SODDING SHED COMPANIES!!  :Annoyed:  Id prefer the argument with the shire than buying some peice of thin crap and payin an arm and a leg for the "privalige" of erecting the thing myself  :Annoyed:   
ooh and good luck!  :2thumbsup:  
oh and in line with Ekim up there... the roller doors are worse than useless!! the damned things dont hold up the locks break the arms to the locks fall of and... well... damn an I was in a good mood too!

----------


## Sprog

> Anyhow, my investigation continues.  Other neighbour thinks Shedman products are good for the price.
> DC

  The Shedman *workshops* are a good quality and reasonable price. http://www.shedman.com.au/pricelist/pricelist.htm 
Check out one of the display centres before you decide. http://www.shedman.com.au/Displays/WAdisplay.htm

----------


## dzcook

has anyone  ever  looked into  frieght  containers  as  sheds  have  seen  a mob  here in  qld that  are   selling   containers  to  live  in   ie  granny  flat  style  with  bathroom  and they  seem  quite  cheap  all  windows  and  doors  etc  installed  but they  also  have  jut empty  ones with  windows  doors  and was thinking they  might be  good   ( at  least  you  couild  take  all  your  tools  with you  when  you  move ) but they  would be  a lot  pricey  than  a  shed  i  suppose  
 my  shed in  progress  will  never  blow  down or  anything  as its  made  out of  steel  railway  line that  has been  cemented into  ground  to  form the  uprights  and then the  bearers  have been   bolted to those  and  metal  screwed to that   but  needs  a  better floor and  power  to it  before  i  can  really  se it  up and  also  some  extra  windows  would be nice  
 the old  bloke that  used to own the hse  muct of had  mate on the  railway  as  rail  line has been  used  everywhere  the old  outside   laundry  is held up on one  side  with  rail   the old outside  dunny  is  also   framed with it  and  the long  steel    pipe  holder frame in the  yard  is it as well

----------


## batcat

> has anyone ever looked into frieght containers as shedsl

  We used one for about 5yrs as a storage shed. Cost us $2000+delivery.
If you're going to get one I suggest you get one of the insulated ones, as we did. We didnt have problems with condensation inside (that surprised me, I thought it would be an issue).
We didnt need windows or doors, but did get a sparkie to install a couple of fluros in it.

----------


## Wild Dingo

> has anyone  ever  looked into  frieght  containers  as  sheds... snip... but they  would be  a lot  pricey  than  a  shed  i  suppose

  Im still cogitating that route... I bought a 40ft x 9ft seatainer from Royal Wolf here in Perth when we first moved down here for $3500 delivered... I went up there and selected the seatainer I wanted from the MULTITUDE they have the bloke was pretty good getting the forklift operator to bring down 5 of the things from WAY up top for me to go over before deciding... they put new seals on the doors the floor was given new sheets of 1in ply it was painted inside... no dings no rips and the top (most important you get a gander up there man there was some rust on some of them!!) was great. 
In the two years since its not leaked once no condensation but gets BLOODY HOT in summer in there!!... 
Ive moved it behind the shed and its presently a storage unit for the surplus family gear. 
Actually thinking about this I might wander up and ask the shire bloke tomorrow as Ive gotta see him anyway... Ive often thought of getting 2 of these things 7500 - 8000 delivered and set wherever I choose... Im thinking of putting them 20ft apart then making a cover and sides throw up some doors and bam instant SOLID 40ft x 9ft either side of a 20ft x 40ft area!! man that would be a good shed or what!! then factor in the existing 6mtr x 9mtr shed AND the existing 40ft x 9ft sea tainer and MAN OOOOOHH MAN!!!...  
You would need to get hold of a oxy acetaline set to cut the doors and windows but theyre not that dear to hire for a day (get it friday arvo and youve got it for the weegen!!) keep the cut out weld some angle to it and use it as the door and window... not hard just time consuming 
But for what shouldnt be much more than $13000 you would have one hell of a shed! You could get a couple of 20fters but they are not that much cheeper than the 40 and if youve got the room then get the bigger one (finances a given of course!) oooh okay you gotta add in for the metal for the top eh? duhhhh geez sometimes I gotta wonder at meself... okay lets up the anti to what? about 16000 - 17000 tops?... mmm getting up there eh? ANYWAY!! its a thought that keeps rattling around my head 
Anyway I will get back with what the shire bloke says  :2thumbsup:

----------


## davo453

I had a shed built when we lived in Bullsbrook (North of Perth) by a Maddington company, WA sheds http://www.washed.com.au/  
It was 3 years ago though, we were happy with the price, product and service. The shed was a biggish one though 12 x 30 metres, I think they do smaller ones as well. 
It was a strong shed, the wind really blew on top of that hill in Bullsbrook. 
Cheers   
Dave

----------


## maungshay

Hey Damon, I hear you loud and clear.
There are so many dodgy shed comapny's around WA at the moment, all claiming to be the best. I'll tell you and others of a secret I found out recently. Did you know most company's advertising in WA are actully from NSW, QLD and SA?? The best WA comapny at the moment by a street is a small outfit called Garage Wholesalers in Maddington. Great sheds, great service and only a small premium to pay for quality with no stress. Give them a go, you won't be disappointed.
Cheers,
Maungshay   

> Hi All Shed Lovers, 
> I thought I would share with you a tall story from a Perth Kit supplier- I have been doing the investigations around the suppliers and selected a pre fabricated 6 x 3 x 2.4 shed and a 3.1 x 1.2 x 2.2 storage locker Colourbond Classic Creme from a brand as advertised in the Sunday Times / West Australian. Price good at under $2K and upon inspection at their premises was solid and adequate for my job. 
> Ordered it 6 weeks ago with a promise of a three week turnaround, OK happy with that. Called after 4 weeks, young bird on the desk was pretty cagey, said she would look into it, no reply, 5th week called again, said she would check with boss.  
> 6th Week and the story comes out. "Really sorry about this, but the installers rolled the trailer last week with some of 6 x 3 in Creme and lost all the load. The persons due to have theirs installed that day jumped up the queue and now we do not have enough material for yours, sorry" "We aren't ordering any kit for at least 3 months while they reconfigure the factory for fencing" so that's it, no shed, nothing, zip!!!!!!!!  "Sorry" "We have plenty of green ones " was the consolation prize....Never mind that I ordered cream and live in the Classic Cream Capital of the world (Perth). 
> I never blow my stack (being an IT project manager you cannot), but though what a load of tripe, seriously is this the best they could come up with. I'm glad at least I did not put down any $ deposit and I'll definitely take my business elsewhere. 
> And then that leaves me back to square one. Need a kit build 6 x 3 x 2.4 workshop that won't break the bank. Every $ saved goes toward the tools.... 
> Please feel free to trump me with your tall stories and / or reccomendmend a descent supplier of kits that are not going to sting me >3.5K !!! 
> Cheers........DC

----------


## Vernonv

Hey GW, you wouldn't happen to be connected to Garage Wholesalers would you. :Confused:  
Fancy that, your initials are the same as the initials of Garage Wholesalers. How's that for a coincident :Rolleyes: .

----------


## DJ's Timber

> Hey Damon, I hear you loud and clear.
> There are so many dodgy shed comapny's around WA at the moment, all claiming to be the best. I'll tell you and others of a secret I found out recently. Did you know most company's advertising in WA are actully from NSW, QLD and SA?? The best WA comapny at the moment by a street is a small outfit called Garage Wholesalers in Maddington. Great sheds, great service and only a small premium to pay for quality with no stress. Give them a go, you won't be disappointed.
> Cheers,
> Maungshay

  
 Maungshay, why not come straight out and tell us that you're Garage Wholesalers. It is fairly obvious from your email address who you are.  Please familiarise yourself with the forum rules regarding advertising and use the appropriate forum.  
Also be aware that advertising is a sensitive issue on the forums at present and the moderators will not hesitate to "shoot first" for any infractions.   
DJ *Super Moderator* Woodworking Australia's *WOODWORK FORUMS*

----------


## manoftalent

for what its worth, I just googled this up   http://www.buyashed.com.au/3mx6m-wor...rbond-p-8.html

----------


## Stuart

> for what its worth, I just googled this up   http://www.buyashed.com.au/3mx6m-wor...rbond-p-8.html

  That looks very familiar....wait....can it be - the twin of my one that blew down in one of Melbourne's notorious storms? 
Hang on....Melbourne doesn't have notorious storms so why did the shed blow down?

----------


## Harry72

Ever looked at www.shedsonline.com.au ?

----------


## Stuart

No I hadn't - thanks for the link! 
Looking at their range, I wish I wasn't in suburbia - don't have enough land for even a half reasonable shed!

----------


## maungshay

Damon_11, if you are still in the markert for a quality shed let me know.   

> Hi All Shed Lovers, 
> I thought I would share with you a tall story from a Perth Kit supplier- I have been doing the investigations around the suppliers and selected a pre fabricated 6 x 3 x 2.4 shed and a 3.1 x 1.2 x 2.2 storage locker Colourbond Classic Creme from a brand as advertised in the Sunday Times / West Australian. Price good at under $2K and upon inspection at their premises was solid and adequate for my job. 
> Ordered it 6 weeks ago with a promise of a three week turnaround, OK happy with that. Called after 4 weeks, young bird on the desk was pretty cagey, said she would look into it, no reply, 5th week called again, said she would check with boss.  
> 6th Week and the story comes out. "Really sorry about this, but the installers rolled the trailer last week with some of 6 x 3 in Creme and lost all the load. The persons due to have theirs installed that day jumped up the queue and now we do not have enough material for yours, sorry" "We aren't ordering any kit for at least 3 months while they reconfigure the factory for fencing" so that's it, no shed, nothing, zip!!!!!!!!  "Sorry" "We have plenty of green ones " was the consolation prize....Never mind that I ordered cream and live in the Classic Cream Capital of the world (Perth). 
> I never blow my stack (being an IT project manager you cannot), but though what a load of tripe, seriously is this the best they could come up with. I'm glad at least I did not put down any $ deposit and I'll definitely take my business elsewhere. 
> And then that leaves me back to square one. Need a kit build 6 x 3 x 2.4 workshop that won't break the bank. Every $ saved goes toward the tools.... 
> Please feel free to trump me with your tall stories and / or reccomendmend a descent supplier of kits that are not going to sting me >3.5K !!! 
> Cheers........DC

----------


## MALPT

> Actually thinking about this I might wander up and ask the shire bloke tomorrow as Ive gotta see him anyway... Ive often thought of getting 2 of these things 7500 - 8000 delivered and set wherever I choose... Im thinking of putting them 20ft apart then making a cover and sides throw up some doors and bam instant SOLID 40ft x 9ft either side of a 20ft x 40ft area!! man that would be a good shed or what!! then factor in the existing 6mtr x 9mtr shed AND the existing 40ft x 9ft sea tainer and MAN OOOOOHH MAN!!!...

  
Something like  this  but a better roof maybe...............   :Cool:  
How did it go with the shire council?? 
Rob

----------


## ian

> Yee ha  
> Seriously, I would have thought that the engineer who specified the shed could be liable in negligence or contract in any state. The builder, if building to specs, would not generally be negligent but could be liable in contract if they are doing a supply and erect. It's all a question of what the facts are in each particular circumstance. 
> Based on my shed building experience, the supplier supplied the materials, design and engineering details. They also provide an erection service. I think that is the norm for most suppliers to do the lot and make money on every stage. I cant see how they could possibly escape liability if they ultimately design the shed and it is erected correctly. Is is possible that they haven't distinguished between supplier and builder? 
> If I use this example, then the builder is on the hook. I approach ACME Builders and say I wanna big shed. They say no probs, that'll be 20 grand. I pay, they build. There, my contract is only with the builder and he is my first port of call if the design is not up to scratch. Negligence is also a possibility against a third party but I not going to go on about tort law here.  
> But as I said above, it all depends....

  Boban 
thinking back to when I did structural design 30 years ago, I recall that the design wind loading for a temporary structure was the 5 year return storm (only hospitals got designed for the 100 year storm).  Given that in many places you don't need planning permission to errect a shed, I'm surmising that sheds are treated as temporary structures  so any decent storm will blow one over.   
After Cyclone Tracey, wind design rules changed in the cyclone zone, but I don't think they changed elsewhere.   
ian

----------


## Bloss

> Very surprised by that Stuart. We do deal with them a fair a bit and they seem to address issues (any type of problems with their sheds).
> They have a 1800 line for building advice that we normally call and get good service.
> Not sure why...the person you talked to might have had a bad day...
> What brand of shed would you recommend for a 6 x 3 workshop?

  Gotta watch the dates of the posts Adam - not much point in bumping up ones that are ancient history . . . and I reckon since 2008 he's probably sorted out his shed problem  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## nww1969

> Gotta watch the dates of the posts Adam - not much point in bumping up ones that are ancient history . . . and I reckon since 2008 he's probably sorted out his shed problem

  But there's nothing like a good bump.
Just been rereading one members carport to shed construction with pics that 
another member bumped up. 
Also got to read this for the first time.  but yeah a bit old this one.

----------


## pinger

There are alot of unscrupulous shed kit suppliers out there. 
If there is anything that the Superior Sheds/ShedCo bankrupty should have taught people is that if you buy a cheap kit you run the risk of not getting what you paid for.  
Beware of companies that ask for huge up front deposits. They take your desposit and stall the next customer.  
If possible, deal with companies that are licensed builders. The Builders Registration Board has strict financial rules for registered builders. For example they need to prove their liquidity, and can only ask for a 6.5% deposit under contracts. They can also be prosecuted for breaches of the code.  
Not absolute protection but certainly more than some $2 limited liability comany that sells kits.

----------

